

Brian Fitzpatrick Teaming with Grant Achatz on Alinea Ticketing - tptacek
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-confidential-brian-fitzpatrick-1119-biz-20141118-column.html

======
tptacek
Fitzpatrick is notable among other things as the lead on the Subversion VCS.
HN has covered the Alinea ticketing system before; Nick Kokonas even commented
on the thread! Alinea, if you don't follow this stuff, is one of the best
restaurants in the country, and an American stronghold of modernist cuisine.

Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853786#up_7854954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853786#up_7854954)

